# Gauging interest in Copper/Mushroom Nightlight 3-4 pcs



## Warmcopper123 (May 1, 2018)

Didn't know where else to put this. 

I have been tinkering around in my limited spare time and came up with a simple light that fills a purpose for me in a couple ways .
I was motivated to create something for myself that satisfied my desire to have a unique mood lighting source that met a few standards of my own

1)Made using copper (love that copper!!)
2)Low power consumption/no batteries required
3)Warm tint/low light level (night light)
4)Ability to utilize a timer for auto On/Off
5)Utilize UCL approved wiring/component for safety
This is what I came up with . sorry for the crappy quality















































I am happy with the way they came out . 

I have the ability to make 3-4 more 2 styles and wanted to see if anyone on CPF would be interested I have lost the source for the glass mushroom heads at a reasonable price and have3-4 left. If so I would set up a thread in For Sale section 

Now these are not cheap for me to make so the price may be more than feasible for most? Since I am not a manufacturer or wholesaler all components in these are sourced retail .The copper fixtures alone are $30-$40 . I would be setting a price that would be covering my cost only for the parts. The hours I spend making them will not be include. Not trying to make a buck here.My motivation is just getting a cpl of these in enthusiasts hands and knowing they are being enjoyed as I enjoy mine . It takes hours polishing the copper fixtures by hand alone.

I would include a spare bulb (led) with each light for years of service. Uses standard Candelabra base UCL listed
The LEDs used consume a mere .5Watts and produce about 15lumens so running these everyday will amount to a few dollars a year . The copper reflects and adds a nice warmth to the output. Output is directed mainly upward and the wall/ceiling bounce effect is very cool and nice. ON/Off rotary switch. Wire can be brown or white. I hook mine up to timers for worry free on/off .these lights can be completely taken apart and cleaned/serviced by end user easily 

Price would be in the $65-$85 just spitballing range plus shipping which because of wght and odd size would be in the $10 estimate? 

Can elaborate and answer all questions as best I can to any interested. If no interest I am just happy to share my little creation with you 

thanx for looking!!


----------



## Warmcopper123 (May 2, 2018)

well I guess theres not much to interest people with this type of stuff nowadays . I have a cpl close to done I will be listing on WTS page soon. will list in the $50 range plus shipping


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 2, 2018)

Thank you for showing this to us. Hopefully you will sell them quickly.


----------



## nbp (May 2, 2018)

Hey don’t give up so fast! This area of the board doesn’t get quite as much traffic as others so sometimes it takes a few days for people to find these threads. In any case I think they are cool! I saw it yesterday and was thinking about how I could use one. Maybe on my desk? Is the lower protruding cylinder part the on/off knob?


----------



## Warmcopper123 (May 3, 2018)

Thanx guys . Different strokes for different folks 

CPF is cutting edge stuff and this is probably more of an Etsy thing 

I didn't know where to post this . I should have just went to sales area of the forum and I need to get pics in not just links

Those are the non scratching rubber feet you see not a knob . This light uses an inline rotary switch . they are plug in not battery powered


----------



## nbp (May 3, 2018)

I mean the eyeball looking part that sticks out perpendicular to the main fixture. What is that?


----------



## archimedes (May 3, 2018)

Yes, it looked clever to me, too ... but you would definitely attract more interest if you edited OP to include inline "IMG" tags


----------



## Warmcopper123 (May 3, 2018)

Oh Haha!!! Ok sorry about that

That's a Brass ring that houses a glass sphere (marble to the common man  ) Its back lit a bit at night for a little extra visual effect. wish I could find some cool 5/8" colors to use . right now its a semiclear aqua like color. camra cant pick it up at all


----------



## nbp (May 4, 2018)

Gotcha. That’s cool. The marble eyeball.... oooooohhh creepy! Haha.


----------



## Zandar (May 19, 2018)

I saw this yesterday and it reminded me of a candelabra type brass light someone made on the forum several years ago. Those were battery powered and had a choice of copper finishes and theyy were dimmable as I recall. I think your pricing would be right in line with those and they did sell well. Would you consider adding a dimmer switch? I really like your creativity and style, so yes I would buy one!


----------

